# Houston Lowrider Family on ABC's Wife Swap



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is the press release... :biggrin: 

A SQUEAKY CLEAN FAMILY SWAP WITH A LOW-RIDER FAMILY, ON ABC'S "WIFE SWAP" 

"Herrington/Trevino" - A clean-cut family who perform a wholesome variety show swap with a rule-free family of low-riders who let their girls wear and say anything they want, on "Wife Swap," FRIDAY, MAY 21 (8:00-9:00 p.m., ET) on the ABC Television Network. Each week two very contradictory families from across the country participate in a two-week-long challenge: The wives exchange husbands, children and lives (but not bedrooms) to discover daily life in another woman's shoes. This astonishing experiment repeatedly changes lives and redefines families. 

The Herringtons can be found in any state on any highway in the U.S. as they travel, performing from one county fair to the next. Jim and Lory raise their four kids, Heidi (20), Joe (19), Gabe (14) and Miranda (12), on the road, living in the very tight quarters of an RV. The kids have agreed to live this lifestyle and to perform in the family's clean-cut stage show. Jim and Lory are extremely conservative and make sure the girls always look modest. Heidi says she has never been on an unsupervised date because her parents' strict rules have scared off all the boys. All four kids say they feel disconnected from dad Jim, as he spends most of his time off-stage by himself. 

The Trevinos of Texas are all about low-riding cars and "keeping it real." Chris and Tera are laid-back parents who say this means raising their girls to be open and honest with them about everything. Their five girls, Myla (14), Farrah (13), Alana (11), Cameran (7) and Cris (5), all see their mom as their friend. Chris and Tera take their girls to car shows that feature other low-rider cars, scantily clad girls and flashy paint jobs. Chris is the lone provider for the family, and Tera spends most of her day "getting her beauty sleep" and hanging out. 

In the first week, Tera is shocked that the entire family live in the small space of an RV. The family have a show to perform, but everything stops when Tera refuses Jim's request that she remove her lip piercing. Jim and Tera go back and forth on the matter and eventually Tera is allowed to perform as is. But she is embarrassed by the family's show and even more concerned that the kids are so sheltered, they have no idea what goes on in the real world. Lory arrives in Texas to find a house full of low-riders and car trophies. She quickly gets a low-rider makeover and attends a low-rider show dressed in a mini-skirt, low-cut top and pink hair extensions. She's concerned that the shows are an unhealthy environment for the girls. When she brings it up with Chris, they have their first of several blow-outs over Lory's criticism of their lifestyle. 

In week two of the swap, when the wives change the rules and turn the tables, Tera is excited to teach the Herringtons to "keep it real." She's determined to show Jim how he's missing out by not spending more time with his great kids. The Herrington kids finally share their feelings with their dad about how he makes them feel, and Jim makes an admission of his own. Back in Texas, Lory tells the Trevinos that "low-riding is a raunchy lifestyle for hoochie-mamas, thugs and gangsters," and calls a tow-truck to take away the family cars. Lory also sets out to turn the Trevinos into a wholesome family act fit for the stage. After two weeks in another home, can Tera Trevino convince the Herrington family to give the kids some freedom and to really get to know each other before it's too late? And can Lory Herrington show the Trevino family that wholesome activities can also be fun?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Chris you let em tow your ride away :wow: 
by the way how are they going to do the hop contest?.............................................I am waiting for that wise crack of an answer like the one you gave me in SA :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2010, 10:16 AM~17385603
> *ttt
> *


hows the poisen ivy? Shit sucks!!!!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2010, 10:30 AM~17385707
> *Yeah they actually showed up with 2 big tow trucks!!! It was crazy!!!
> 
> Yeah well first you need a car...lol
> *


Show would of been over for me after the trucks showed up!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 4 2010, 10:25 AM~17385664
> *Chris you let em tow your ride away :wow:
> by the way how are they going to do the hop contest?.............................................I am waiting for that wise crack of an answer like the one you gave me in SA :biggrin:
> *


Latin Kustoms has some cameo's too...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2010, 10:37 AM~17385754
> *Latin Kustoms has some cameo's too...
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh shit :wow:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:0 Guess you'll have to watch and see!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

My wife met up with some OHIO riders were she went to show their family a piece of the lifestyle... she said were hella cool!! That's one thing this women couldn't get...Lowriders are one BIG ass family... :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Lowriders are one BIG ass family... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 4 2010, 03:39 PM~17388598
> *Lowriders are one BIG ass family... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2010, 10:40 AM~17387004
> *My wife met up with some OHIO riders were she went to show their family a piece of the lifestyle... she said were hella cool!! That's one thing this women couldn't get...Lowriders are one BIG ass family... :biggrin:
> *


Some of them were from Ohio and some were from other states. Some drove like 4- 8 hours to get to the event. Either way they came together and pulled through for our lowridng family even though they had never met me. I got mad love for them! They even gave me t-shirts from the clubs they were in! Cool peeps!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish I had some pictures to post from my side but I was not allowed to have a camera. But some of the clubs there took pics? Where ya'll at Ohio lowriders? Post some pics!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True+May 4 2010, 12:40 PM~17387004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>sounds awesome...this show is always good to watch the difference between the families! i have to def watch this one... :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 5 2010, 12:22 PM~17398837
> *Some of them were from Ohio and some were from other states. Some drove like 4- 8 hours to get to the event.  Either way they came together and pulled through for our lowridng family even though they had never met me. I got mad love for them! They even gave me t-shirts from the clubs they were in! Cool peeps!
> *


Its good to see different clubs pull together be it the situation you were in or when someone is in need!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 5 2010, 11:00 AM~17399221
> *Its good to see different clubs pull together be it the situation you were in or when someone is in need!
> *


True that!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

2 weeks away... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm ready!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Event: Trevino Family ABC Wife Swap Viewing Party
Start Time: Friday, May 21 at 7:00pm
End Time: Friday, May 21 at 9:00pm
Where: The Wing Factory


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2010, 12:30 AM~17383677
> *Here is the press release... :biggrin:
> 
> A SQUEAKY CLEAN FAMILY SWAP WITH A LOW-RIDER FAMILY, ON ABC'S "WIFE SWAP"
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, cant wait to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats up chris, getting closer to being aired....cant wait to see yall on tv..


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

ill post up pics from our side once i can track them down on my hard drive


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17438212
> *whats  up  chris,  getting  closer to  being aired....cant  wait  to  see  yall on  tv..
> *


Yes sir just getting a little nervous..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 10 2010, 09:20 AM~17441533
> *Yes sir just getting a little nervous..
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 10 2010, 08:20 AM~17441533
> *Yes sir just getting a little nervous..
> *


Nervous about your nude scene??
Dont worry I think they blurr your junk out...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 10 2010, 07:20 AM~17441533
> *Yes sir just getting a little nervous..
> *


WHY...... DONT BE SCARED LOL..JK


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 10 2010, 06:13 PM~17445966
> *Nervous about your nude scene??
> Dont worry I think they blurr your junk out...
> *


Don't give it away! Lol


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 10 2010, 06:19 PM~17446036
> *WHY......  DONT  BE  SCARED LOL..JK
> *


Not quite sure why? Maybe I am just worried bout all attention not really my thing...I just hope I did a good job putting a positive image on lowriding! That all I want to come out of this...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 10 2010, 05:43 PM~17446296
> *Not quite sure why? Maybe I am just worried bout all attention not really my thing...I just hope I did a good job putting a positive image on lowriding! That all I want to come out of this...
> *


 :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 10 2010, 05:43 PM~17446296
> *Not quite sure why? Maybe I am just worried bout all attention not really my thing...I just hope I did a good job putting a positive image on lowriding! That all I want to come out of this...
> *


Quit lying...you know you like attention... thats why you lost all that weight...trying to look sesssay for the tv! :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 10 2010, 04:49 PM~17446369
> *Quit lying...you know you like attention... thats why you lost all that weight...trying to look sesssay for the tv!  :0
> *


I'm the attention whore :biggrin: lol not my hubby!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 10 2010, 06:43 PM~17446296
> *Not quite sure why? Maybe I am just worried bout all attention not really my thing...I just hope I did a good job putting a positive image on lowriding! That all I want to come out of this...
> *


that would be great if the world sees it from a different view instead of gangsters and drug dealers that main stream media portrayed us as lowriders.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2010, 06:25 PM~17447230
> *that would be great if the world sees it from a different view instead of gangsters and drug dealers that main stream media portrayed us as lowriders.
> *


You have to watch the show and I promise you that they portrayed us very well! My husband and I were able to show the world the good in lowriding! We have seen the final edited episode and we were pleased with it! Can't give details until after the show airs so you gotta watch it!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 10 2010, 06:49 PM~17446369
> *Quit lying...you know you like attention... thats why you lost all that weight...trying to look sesssay for the tv!  :0
> *


I would never! Well long as.it's positive attention Im cool.. Had to loose weight they said the camera adds 15 pounds!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 10 2010, 09:02 PM~17447657
> *You have to watch the show and I promise you that they portrayed us very well! My husband and I were able to show the world the good in lowriding! We have seen the final edited episode and we were pleased with it! Can't give details until after the show airs so you gotta watch it!
> *


  but you have to remind us, because I tend to forget. :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 10 2010, 06:49 PM~17446365
> *:scrutinize:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up!! :biggrin: Hope you role out to the Viewing party homie!!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17459628
> *What up!!  :biggrin: Hope you role out to the Viewing party homie!!
> *



JUST LMK. WHEN & WHERE N I'LL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True+May 10 2010, 06:43 PM~17446296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 11 2010, 09:32 PM~17459628
> *What up!!  :biggrin: Hope you role out to the Viewing party homie!!
> *


The Wing Factory off Beltway and 45(think I seen a picture of you there?) next Friday May 21st..7pm is when the show starts..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 10 2010, 06:33 PM~17446741
> *I'm the attention whore  :biggrin:  lol not my hubby!
> *


Welll...duuuhhhhhh....I already seen you trying to look all sesssayyy!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 12 2010, 12:28 PM~17465492
> *The Wing Factory off Beltway and 45(think I seen a picture of you there?) next Friday May 21st..7pm is when the show starts..
> *


 Slick had a few too many cervesas that day, he dont remember alot from that night! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i might have to watch this one! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

almost time


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

It's getting closer.... Trevino's...are ya'll ready?!?!?!?! I heard Chil's nipples make an appearance


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 16 2010, 07:53 PM~17509378
> *It's getting closer.... Trevino's...are ya'll ready?!?!?!?! I heard Chil's nipples make an appearance
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 09:56 PM~17510133
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


calm down vato


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 08:35 PM~17546240
> *calm down vato
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 16 2010, 07:53 PM~17509378
> *It's getting closer.... Trevino's...are ya'll ready?!?!?!?! I heard Chil's nipples make an appearance
> *


Been ready! Yes, Chil's nipples are on the episode for a whole 3 seconds lol


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

From 6am-7am ABC channel 13 will be doing a live interview with my family, then at about 7:15am I will be doing another live radio interview with Mixed 96.5! Then of course my episode airs tomorrow night on ABC 13 at 7pm! For the out of towners just find your local ABC channel to watch the Wife Swap episode!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 20 2010, 04:47 PM~17554246
> *From 6am-7am ABC channel 13 will be doing a live interview with my family, then at about 7:15am I will be doing another live radio interview with Mixed 96.5! Then of course my episode airs tomorrow night on ABC 13 at 7pm! For the out of towners just find your local ABC channel to watch the Wife Swap episode!
> *


i dont have cable so i hope the clothes hanger works ..





jk jk we'll be watching it out here too :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2010, 03:55 PM~17554318
> *i dont have cable so i hope the clothes hanger works ..
> jk jk we'll be watching it out here too  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17554246
> *From 6am-7am ABC channel 13 will be doing a live interview with my family, then at about 7:15am I will be doing another live radio interview with Mixed 96.5! Then of course my episode airs tomorrow night on ABC 13 at 7pm! For the out of towners just find your local ABC channel to watch the Wife Swap episode!
> *


 :wow: :wow: SUPERSTAR!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 06:17 PM~17554974
> *:
> 
> :wow:  :wow: SUPERSTAR!!!
> *


i knew i should've taken a pic with them two last year at the True Eminence show in Houston or the Wego picnic in San Antonio :banghead: :banghead: 




but at the next show we run into each other at .. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 20 2010, 05:47 PM~17554246
> *From 6am-7am ABC channel 13 will be doing a live interview with my family, then at about 7:15am I will be doing another live radio interview with Mixed 96.5! Then of course my episode airs tomorrow night on ABC 13 at 7pm! For the out of towners just find your local ABC channel to watch the Wife Swap episode!
> *


Damn I missed the ABC interview. Then don't forget at 4:45 your interview with StreetSeen.com. Have your people call my people. LOL!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=7454250


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

I see Chris got the Houston Region Tour plug in!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 21 2010, 09:34 AM~17560743
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=7454250
> *


I thought you said a "normal " family?? Not a bunch of clowns... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You should of built them a clown car...lolo style. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 21 2010, 07:57 AM~17560888
> *I see Chris got the Houston Region Tour plug in!
> *



You know it!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: 
The time is near!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Waiting for the show, looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 21 2010, 05:26 PM~17564512
> *Waiting for the show, looking forward to it. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

any second now... :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:drama: :drama: * SHOWTIME!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Here we go! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that family are clowns....oh nooooo :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

the family is :loco:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wut up alex...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just liek you...squash you


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that clown family are a joke....im sorry... :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hip hop gangsta kinda dude...blahahahahaha


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

that lady is :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: they're clowning


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

now the other mom looks :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

give me an n give me an e....negativity...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

the 20 yr old daughter looks like a guy


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 06:22 PM~17565314
> *give  me  an  n  give  me  an  e....negativity...
> *


LMAO!.....THIS SHIT IS A TRIP!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:22 PM~17565314
> *give  me  an  n  give  me  an  e....negativity...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: @ Chris telling her to leave!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

HE SAID HIT THE BRICKS BIATCH!....LMAO!..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this is gonna be tight :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

this stupid lady keeps crying over EVERYTHING boooohooooo :tears: :tears: 


too funny! i thought clowns didnt cry? :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 07:25 PM~17565345
> *this stupid lady keeps crying over EVERYTHING boooohooooo  :tears:  :tears:
> too funny! i thought clowns didnt cry? :dunno:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 21 2010, 07:24 PM~17565340
> *
> *



i vote u to go on the show next! lmao :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 06:26 PM~17565357
> *
> i vote u to go on the show next! lmao :biggrin:
> </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>HELL YEAH IM DOWN.!....LMAO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 06:25 PM~17565343
> *this is gonna be tight  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 21 2010, 07:27 PM~17565372
> *HELL YEAH IM DOWN.!....LMAO
> *



:wow: 


:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 07:26 PM~17565357
> *
> i vote u to go on the show next! lmao :biggrin:
> 
> *


 X512


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 21 2010, 07:27 PM~17565372
> *HELL YEAH IM DOWN.!....LMAO
> *


 HELLL NO! :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

please shut up...blahahahahah


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

NO SHE DIDNT SAY HOOCHIE MAMAS!!....I TAKE OFFENSE 

LMAO!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: mrchavez, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, D~LowLady~E, 73monte, 713Lowriderboy, ms_tx_legend214, Johnny_mumbles, streetseen.com


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

This bitch has them move into an RV?! bahahaha


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tha caaaaaa show......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

@ telling them to throw away the trophies


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 06:29 PM~17565389
> *X512
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ohhhh shit the tow truck.... sike


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 06:31 PM~17565417
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns: @ telling them to throw away the trophies & towing the vehicles
> *


X 10000


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tha fingers......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

high riders......we don't drive donks.  

ah hell no...she won't tow my shit :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAHAHA SHE SAID THIS IS KEEPING IT REAL BITCHES!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

lmao @ the show is over bitches!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 07:31 PM~17565417
> *     @ telling them to throw away the trophies
> *


SHE WANTS TO GET CUT! :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

now time for some more beer...comercial break


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 21 2010, 07:31 PM~17565419
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: hi ya


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 07:33 PM~17565436
> *SHE WANTS TO GET CUT! :ninja:
> 
> 
> *


 x65465632


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:34 PM~17565449
> *now  time  for  some  more  beer...comercial break
> *


HURRY ITS BACK ON! :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

takes jims monkey...hahahahha


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ the monkey


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO @ Monkey saying that bitch tried to drownd me!!! bahahahahahahaahhaha


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 05:36 PM~17565463
> *HURRY ITS BACK ON! :cheesy:
> *


im back im back.... just tha fridge...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Lady is :loco: for making them move in an RV!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that..... tried to drown me :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: mrchavez, Dirty Bird 88, Estrella Car Club, 713Lowriderboy, Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, 73monte, *TONY MONTANA,* ms_tx_legend214, Johnny_mumbles, D~LowLady~E, Lolo22
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:37 PM~17565479
> *im  back im  back....  just  tha  fridge...
> *


WHERE'S MINE? :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i cant watch it where im at :| abc dont get signal


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 07:38 PM~17565495
> *WHERE'S MINE? :happysad:
> *


 waiting for ya at Players! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i got a case just to myself for the show...but you can have one .....after the show... i 'll buy u one up there in dallas.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:| :| :|


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

OH HELL NO!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 21 2010, 05:39 PM~17565498
> *i cant watch it where im at :|  abc dont get signal
> *


stfu.....evereyone gets locals


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki+May 21 2010, 07:39 PM~17565501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 21 2010, 07:39 PM~17565498
> *i cant watch it where im at :|  abc dont get signal
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry homie.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

oh chit i see lighting..... another break...another beer....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

beers going down good watching the show....what up chris...you crazy.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 05:40 PM~17565520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry homie.
> *


i said :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

keep it real.......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Chis gettin'


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

niki that would be me & you lol :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 07:46 PM~17565551
> *niki that would be me & you lol :cheesy:
> *


 Hell yeah!!! gettin all loud with her crazy ass!! lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

713 do you feel more like a woman now too..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

lol @ "Adding a lil Trevino flavor to it!"


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:47 PM~17565557
> *713  do  you  feel  more  like  a  woman  now  too..... :biggrin:
> *


    


:buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

the ways of the p.i.m.p :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:48 PM~17565570
> *the  ways  of  the  p.i.m.p :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmao @ break dancing


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

oh shit the robot...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:43 PM~17565533
> *i  said :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  I know..I saw you...squash you. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

you potato muncher...go suck a carrot :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

break.... one more beer...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 07:51 PM~17565592
> *you  potato  muncher...go  suck  a  carrot :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Lowrider Family on #WifeSwap = #BestIdeaEver bahaha 



btw, follow me on twitter @NikiFuknRox214 LOL


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@May 21 2010, 07:55 PM~17565616
> *Lowrider Family on #WifeSwap = #BestIdeaEver bahaha
> btw, follow me on twitter @NikiFuknRox214 LOL
> *



bhahahaha this fool!!!! hahaha

oh yea me too @isela893 lol :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

oh shit judgment time..


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Get 'em!!!! Tell 'em!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 

TERA TOLD THEM FOOL'S OFF! :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

i love being in a lowrider family :biggrin: 

my dad is a lowrider OG


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 07:56 PM~17565633
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> TERA TOLD THEM FOOL'S OFF! :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

i got ur back brother lmao


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 07:57 PM~17565635
> *i love being in a lowrider family  :biggrin:
> 
> my dad is a lowrider OG
> *



If this was Twitter, I would've retweeted that!! 



P.S. I love you dad! @92Caddy LOL!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....its over...... and the after party is....


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Best Wife Swap Ever!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@May 21 2010, 07:58 PM~17565646
> *If this was Twitter, I would've retweeted that!!
> P.S. I love you dad! @92Caddy LOL!
> *



ur a dork! and my dad doesnt have layitlow...he OG im tellin ya! dont get on internet unless he's having me buy parts for the rides

p.s. did u get the # for ya mom to be on there lmao


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

now....wat do we do...........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@May 21 2010, 08:00 PM~17565651
> *Best Wife Swap Ever!
> *




cosign!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 08:00 PM~17565657
> *now....wat  do  we  do...........
> *



head to the bar!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 06:01 PM~17565661
> *head to the bar!
> *


yup...o chi chi bar


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17565668
> *yup...o chi chi bar
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True+May 4 2010, 09:38 AM~17385361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loved the show! positive look on LOWRIDERS for whole country to see :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Great show Trevino family...way to rep for the lowlows... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


they couldn't clown on you. :0


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 21 2010, 08:00 PM~17565655
> *p.s. did u get the # for ya mom to be on there lmao </span> </span>
> *



No  I didnt have a pen handy... why didnt you get it?! It was your idea cabrona!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 21 2010, 08:02 PM~17565668
> *yup...o  chi chi bar
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 


is beer cheaper there? lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@May 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17565678
> *No    I didnt have a pen handy... why didnt you get it?! It was your idea cabrona!
> *



hmmm...we'll find it...lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17565676
> *Great show Trevino family...way to rep for the lowlows... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> they couldn't clown on you. :0
> *


X2


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 07:31 PM~17565417
> *     @ telling them to throw away the trophies
> *


But i love how he threw it on the floor to show the bitch thats not what its all about...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still :roflmao: about that monkey
_
That b**ch tried to drown me!_


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17565713
> *I'm still  :roflmao: about that monkey
> 
> That b**ch tried to drown me!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

very good show....."chris keep it real" see you around homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17565676
> *Great show Trevino family...way to rep for the lowlows... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> they couldn't clown on you. :0
> *


Alex you're not keepin it real .. you gotta keep it real  jk :biggrin: 



I like how Medusa told that lady off at the end. the guy was cool at the end but that lady :uh: 


i like how that kid got that girl's number at the carshow. kinda reminded me of myself  



Great show guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and i like thoses trophies :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 06:22 PM~17565315
> *the 20 yr old daughter looks like a guy
> *


so you sayin you think she's cute? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2010, 09:18 PM~17566257
> *so you sayin you think she's cute?  :0
> *


after she got a makeover she did


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 08:28 PM~17566361
> *after she got a makeover she did
> *


but you was already checkin her out before that... 

c mon you gotta keep it real  mrchavez gonna get mad


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2010, 09:39 PM~17566468
> *but you was already checkin her out before that...
> 
> c mon you gotta keep it real   mrchavez gonna get mad
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 21 2010, 08:44 PM~17566515
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:angry: .......I missed the end....



but, [email protected] the monkey



"That >>>>> tried to drowned me" and..."Thats all you got"..

lmao!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I have some pretty funny pictures i'm looking for to post. Had to wait for the show to air but now well let me find them :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

How much you get paid for that bro ? I watched just to see the cars


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the love...But as a fellow lowrider I had no doubt that you guys would have my back!!! That means more to me than anything else!! She couldn't get it, Lowriders are about Family!! 

Did anyone notice the WEGO plug? I called Teresa and said I got to bring my wife flowers and needed an idea how to throw that Lowrider touch. She shipped me that "Magnificos Cup" overnight so I would have it for my trip to Ohio for the table meeting!! And she be-dazzeled it!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 21 2010, 11:08 PM~17567301
> *Thanks everyone for all the love...But as a fellow lowrider I had no doubt that you guys would have my back!!! That means more to me than anything else!! She couldn't get it, Lowriders are about Family!!
> 
> Did anyone notice the WEGO plug? I called Teresa and said I got to bring my wife flowers and needed an idea how to throw that Lowrider touch. She shipped me that "Magnificos Cup" overnight so I would have it for my trip to Ohio for the table meeting!! And she be-dazzeled it!!!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+May 21 2010, 09:58 PM~17567203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Chris and Tera!!! I would have pushed that bitch out my ride for acting so stupid. You have alot of patience Chris, I'll give you that homie!! It was great to see Chris and the girls be like "BITCH I WISH YOU WOULD TRY TO TAKE OUR RIDES"!!! And Tera told ol dude, fk you and yo monkey!!! hahaha


I just hope that everyone watching got ya'lls message.....


























KEEP IT REAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Is it om youtube somewhere i missed it and wanted watch it


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm soooo sad I can't find my pictures  I took pictures of the monkey sitting on my daughters lowrider bike chilling the a vato! He had on a wife beater and some locs! And was flipping off the camera! They were so good


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I couldn't post them until after the show aired and now I can't find them!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2010, 11:18 PM~17567383
> *Great job Chris and Tera!!! I would have pushed that bitch out my ride for acting so stupid. You have alot of patience Chris, I'll give you that homie!! It was great to see Chris and the girls be like "BITCH I WISH YOU WOULD TRY TO TAKE OUR RIDES"!!! And Tera told ol dude, fk you and yo monkey!!! hahaha
> I just hope that everyone watching got ya'lls message.....
> KEEP IT REAL!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me too... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@May 21 2010, 11:20 PM~17567398
> *Is it om youtube somewhere i missed it and wanted watch it
> *


X2


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 24 2010, 07:19 AM~17584979
> *X2
> *


We are trying to find it. I think it takes a few days for them to post it up. As soon as I find it I'll post the link!


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

Seen it was a koo one nice rides homie


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

when does it air??


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@May 24 2010, 01:33 PM~17587962
> *when does it air??
> *


yeah when does it replay??? i wanna see the re run...i missed the real shit...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

The Trevino Family


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 26 2010, 11:24 AM~17609642
> *The Trevino Family
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 24 2010, 12:48 PM~17586553
> *We are trying to find it. I think it takes a few days for them to post it up. As soon as I find it I'll post the link!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@May 26 2010, 01:45 AM~17606774
> *yeah when does it replay??? i wanna see the re run...i missed the real shit...
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

do yall want me to post the link to the show?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2010, 06:31 PM~17613675
> *do yall want me to post the link to the show?
> *


Yes sir! We been waiting! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

http://droptout.com/2009/tvshow.html

there is a link to some of the pics we took up in Ohio


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQeHLNzwpNY


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT WAS HELLA FUNNY :biggrin: THAT LADY WAS MAD SHE CAN'T FIND 13'S FOR HER R.V. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WOULD HAVE DROVE THAT WOMAN HOME IN MY LOWRIDER HITTIN SWITCHES AND BUMPS TO PUNISH HER!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

chris and tera, you and your family rock! i saw this topic after the show aired, si i missed it, but i did see the youtube clip.

good job showing the word what we are really about!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17646877
> *chris and tera, you and your family rock! i saw this topic after the show aired, si i missed it, but i did see the youtube clip.
> 
> good job showing the word what we are really about!!
> *


Thanks so much, everyone has said so many kind things hopefully this can open a few more eyes out there!! 

Chris


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

when does it rerun?
i missed it


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 AM~17873957
> *when does it rerun?
> i missed it
> *


The show will air again July 2nd 7pm Cental time.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 27 2010, 06:44 PM~17900219
> *The show will air again July 2nd 7pm Cental time.
> *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 27 2010, 06:44 PM~17900219
> *The show will air again July 2nd 7pm Cental time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

thank u !!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 2 2010, 03:47 PM~17946855
> *thank u !!
> *


No Problem..


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

now thats t.v :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i saw this time funny shit


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 12 2010, 08:51 PM~17470560
> *TTT
> *


dang, you told them :biggrin: flickin off the audience hahaha


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I liked it, cute show  
it was cool meeting the some of the cast in Ohio.
and watching the whole production... very cool


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

We interupt this program to bring you this special bulletin......

DJ Latin Droppin them club joints!

Listen while u chat! Shout Outs, requests!
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


 

Now back to your regularly scheduled program....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Give me an N

Give me an E

NEGITIVETY!

:roflmao:


----------

